# ***Official MMAForum Fantasy Fight League (FFL) Sign-up thread***



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

The new season of the MMAF FFL league is about to begin. Any premium member can sign up and participate in this new season. All you have to do is post that you want to join the league and you're in. We will probably leave the sign-up thread up for a week or so to let everyone get in on it before setting the draft order and opening the draft thread.

Here are the new and improved rules that fights will be scored by so check them out to start working on which fighters you want to draft:



> Scoring Breakdown:
> 
> If your fighter is on the card: +5 points
> If your fighter is in a title fight: +6 points
> ...


The season will last exactly 1 year.

New Rule for this season: ADD/DROP. Since last season saw a lot of members get screwed by the ELITE XC legal limbo situation and major injuries we will allow a one time only ADD/DROP to replace one fighter on your roster. If your fighter is involved in an organization that folds you can replace them with a non-drafted, non-rostered free agent. This works the same if one of your fighters suffers a major injury that will prevent them from fighting for a long period of time. ADD/DROP will work as a first come first serve basis- if one of your fighters in either of these two situations then you post in the official thread which you want to drop and then the one you want to add.

I will help out but the main commissioners of the MMAF FFL will be *dudeabides* and *coldcall420*. 

Each team will consist of 4 fighters eligible to earn points.

Awards:

First place: 1,000,000 credits plus a sig that will be used to pimp and rock the season winner.

Second place: 750,000 credits.

Third place: 500,000 credits.

So anyone want to join just post your intention to do so and we'll get this rolling! :thumbsup:

*Members signed up:*

*1- TraMaI
2- Toxic
3- Spoken812
4- wukkadb
5- TheGrizzlyBear
6- Walker
7- HitOrGetHit
8- N1™
9- dudeabides
10- FiReMaN11d7
11- SUR1109
12- MagiK11
13- KryOnicle
14- JACro
15- xeberus
16- Intermission
17- D.P.
18- Evil Ira
19- Davisty69
20- coldcall420
21- Toxie
22- Stokes
*


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

First!

Im so in on this


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im definatly in.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

me also


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm IN.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I'm in. Can I dominate this like fantasy football ?


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Well this sounds like too much fun.. How could I not..
I'm in.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Count me in, thanks.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Ditto.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im in to the max


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Posted this in another thread, 

"Never bothered doing this in the past, but screw it, I'm in

Want MY million creds!"


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Good response so far- keep 'em rolling in fellas- the draft and season are a blast to do so don't miss out! :thumbsup:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Can I get my 1 million now so I don't waste everyones time


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

im in


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm down


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Never done one of these things before, But I'm in!


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Never done one of these things before, But I'm in!


me neither so ill try:thumb02:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

When do we pick... I already have my picks lined up... got some shockers >_>


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Bump, for all those that looked that the thread and said, uhmmmm, think again 1 million credits to 1st place meaning one of you will get the prize for 750k credits, as I will be winning this thing!!!!

Davisty i ruled Fant FB last yr so this should be good.....:laugh:


IF YOU HAVEN'T YET AND ARE THINKING ABOUT IT........



*SIGN UP!!!!!:thumb02:*


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> When do we pick... I already have my picks lined up... got some shockers >_>


Yeah, when do we pick?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I want to pick today so i can get Sanchez for tonight and get some free points


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Intermission said:


> I want to pick today so i can get Sanchez for tonight and get some free points


C'mon son you think Sanchez is only on your list....this is a draft, someone may get him before you.....me Kidding who knows who will get who they want it will come down to how quickly people respond with their pics, thats why we will have everyone submit a list of fighters they want so we can auto pick their next pic for them if they log in like once every 2 days......PLEASE DONT BE THAT GUY, GUYS!!!!!


Either freaking way...this shit is gonna be the best yet!!!!!!





EDIT: Any member that signs up and plays out the entire season will receive a 5k complimentary credit donation personally from Coldcall just for you active participation and cuz you guys are dedicated awesome members!!!!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Why don't we do a live draft?

over the span of like one hour where everyone takes turns picking one fighter untill each member has a specific ammount of fighters. 

for example any NBA, NFL, NHL draft.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Probably, and this is only my guess, because we have several members that live in England, which is on an 8 hour time difference if I'm not mistaken. It makes it really tough.

I'm in Vegas, so a live draft put on at 10am would be 6pm for them over there.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

its only 5 hour difference from me, but I get what your saying


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Intermission said:


> its only 5 hour difference from me, but I get what your saying


 
Think about Norway!!!!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Omg, I've wanted to be down with this ever since I first joined the forum. 

INITTOWINIT​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Man I can't wait to get this going!!! 

This site is amazing by the way! There is so much knowledge here. There is so many fun games like this one. The staff is great! This site is the real deal! I am so happy that I picked this place over the others!:thumb02:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry for the impatience but just PLEASE LETS START


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Sorry for the impatience but just PLEASE LETS START


Haha! I am pretty pumped for it too.

i just assumed that it would start at the beginning of next year since it will last exactly 1 year. I could be wrong. I was just guessing.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Just giving everyone ample time to sign up, we expect dedication because *ALL* of *OUR* time is valuable, if you sign you *MUST* to pay attention.....with that said, we plan on making this as easy and smooth for everyone so that it rolls without a hitch....

Dudeabies and i will be like Hawks once we commence the drafting and i assure you all we will work hard to make it smooth...

So think of your fighters guys and lets start to get ready for a great season!!!!:thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a couple of questions about the draft.

How is the draft order decided?

What kind of draft will it be? One where the 1st pick has the 1st pick every round. Or does the order reverse every round?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I have a couple of questions about the draft.
> 
> How is the draft order decided?
> 
> What kind of draft will it be? One where the 1st pick has the 1st pick every round. Or does the order reverse every round?


1) Draft order decided by who signed up first. Wait that was me 

2) The kind of draft that makes me get all the good fighters


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Intermission said:


> 1) Draft order decided by who signed up first. Wait that was me
> 
> 2) The kind of draft that makes me get all the good fighters


 
The names will be entered into a deceminator, I dont know what its called Walker does but it randomly spits out the order...:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

I want in too!! I've never done something like this before, but it sounds like a lot of fun and I'm excited to be part of it


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

i guess ill give this a shot why not?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> The names will be entered into a deceminator, I dont know what its called Walker does but it randomly spits out the order...:thumbsup:


Ok that's pretty cool. I was just curious.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

oh sweet so I might not get totally boned for signing up late


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Alright folks- sign-up or miss out of a year of MMAF fantasy league. The sign-up period will end this weekend 12/19, the draft order will be done on and posted on Sunday and the draft will start on Monday 12/21. Since we can't do a live draft please start thinking about your picks and submit draft lists to dudeabides and coldcall420- make your lists up to 10 fighters since once fighters are drafted they are off the board. We will try and keep the draft running quickly so your lists will help with the time lag of people in different time zones selecting fighters. If you submit a list and your turn comes up we will slot your fighter that is highest on your list that is available as your draft pick.

An example( I'm picking fifth) I submit:

1- GSP
2- BJ Penn
3- Brock
4- Fedor
5- Machida
6- Tonya Harding
etc


If all of my top five fighters are gone before my pick then I will select Tonya Harding as my first pick.

It's best to watch the draft thread and let dude or CC know who you want to pick next you can select fighters real time after the member slotted before you picks their fighter. The lists will just try and help us more things along. If you are following the draft you can submit a message to dude or CC like " if he takes fighter X I want fighter Y" etc to move things along.


Any questions so fire them out so we can get it squared away before the draft starts. :thumbsup:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Walker said:


> Alright folks- sign-up or miss out of a year of MMAF fantasy league. The sign-up period will end this weekend 12/19, the draft order will be done on and posted on Sunday and the draft will start on Monday 12/21. Since we can't do a live draft please start thinking about your picks and submit draft lists to dudeabides and coldcall420- make your lists up to 10 fighters since once fighters are drafted they are off the board. We will try and keep the draft running quickly so your lists will help with the time lag of people in different time zones selecting fighters. If you submit a list and your turn comes up we will slot your fighter that is highest on your list that is available as your draft pick.
> 
> An example( I'm picking fifth) I submit:
> 
> ...


 
When you guys PM us your picks send me and Dude your picks as between us we will add them for each respective member if they are not online...:thumb02:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Just a head's up for everyone drafting- you can draft fighters from these orgs: UFC, WEC, Strikeforce, DREAM, Bellator and Sengoku. Sorry no K-1 fighters since it messes up the scoring system.  

And in the case of fighters like Alistair Overeem- he will only gain points from MMA events and not K-1.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll be talking to CC on aim or gchat...so my picks should go smoothly. :thumb02:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Sweet, can't wait for this. Ima tyr to be on live for the whole thing as well.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

When can we submit our picks?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

What time on Monday will the draft start?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I wanna play


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Sounds fantastic! This is gonna be great


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I believe we have one drop.....Mjr it seems has been called back to Russia for work and will not be able to participate.....so there should be a spot there....:thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I believe we have one drop.....Mjr it seems has been called back to Russia for work and will not be able to participate.....so there should be a spot there....:thumbsup:


Rushfan is banned as well, and he is listed.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Xeberus is in Rushfan is out and we need a replacement for Mjr.....I will work on PMing a couple members to see if we can get one to replace Mjr....

We're all good baby!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

When can our picks be submitted?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> What time on Monday will the draft start?


 
We will start Draft at 9:00 A.M Eastern time..MON 21st....



xeberus said:


> I wanna play


Your def in Xeb...



Intermission said:


> When can our picks be submitted?


 
I'm gonna check and let you know.......


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> We will start Draft at 9:00 A.M Eastern time..MON 21st....


I am not real clear about how it works. Forgive me if it has been stated or this is a dumb question. How long do we have to make our picks. For instance if I picked 3rd, how long after the 2nd pick is made do I have to make mine?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am not real clear about how it works. Forgive me if it has been stated or this is a dumb question. How long do we have to make our picks. For instance if I picked 3rd, how long after the 2nd pick is made do I have to make mine?


 
You should be ready with your pick, so you can simply plug in whoever in the next best choice on your list, we will be releasing more info within 24 hrs....:thumbsup:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

But i have school on monday, and im sure so do many people or atleast work. How will this run smoothly?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Intermission said:


> But i have school on monday, and im sure so do many people or atleast work. How will this run smoothly?


 
You are going to create a list of fighters in order you would want them....PM that list to myself and dudeabies *BOTH*...so we have your selections to add for you....I will be at work dude and mad busy so its not gonna explode out the gate the pace is only able to be known after the draft...in other words how long it takes...

Example: I want Lyoto Mchida...prob be gone by my pick so if he was 1st on my list and my 2nd player on the list isnt selected and that will become your selection for you....if your home you can monitor and select, but usually within like 6-12 hrs we will prob move it along, otherwise the draft will take like a week....

There will be a total of 4 fighters selected there will be if we stick with last guidelines a 12 hr window between picks, so you would have 12 hrs to make your pick, however we are considering making that 6 hs, to move things along.......The list of players you submit that you want should be long mine will be like 50 players written out cuz there are alot of people 22 that are going to be picking players.......some the same that you will want....


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Can we start sending our lists now?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Lists of fighters can be PM'd starting 12/17/09 AFTER 5:00 Pm Eastern we will be posting an update prior of draft order and also time between picks either 6 or 12 hrs....The latest participants are updated and *EVERYONE *participating *MUST *submit a list or a random fighter will be selected....*GUYS*...pay attention to this thing as it approaches and send *EACH *of your lists....:thumb02:

get ready for a great season!!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Glad it's getting going, been looking forward to having a team and competing with you guys :thumbsup:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> Glad it's getting going, been looking forward to having a team and competing with you guys :thumbsup:


You're going to lose man!!!! YOUR GOING DOWN!!!

In a friendly competition kinda way :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

What if I pick Rashad, are you gonna root against him in his fights? Ha, too bad I can't pick Remy too.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

If you pick Rashad... look don't pick Rashad.. pleeeeeeeeeeeeease!!!


----------



## JACro (Aug 12, 2009)

I hope I am not too late, I want in.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It's all good JACro, the deadline is Saturday :thumbsup: Welcome aboard.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Okay so should we wait for the draft order to send our picks?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Lists of fighters can be PM'd starting 12/17/09 AFTER 5:00 Pm Eastern we will be posting an update prior of draft order and also time between picks either 6 or 12 hrs....The latest participants are updated and *EVERYONE *participating *MUST *submit a list or a random fighter will be selected....*GUYS*...pay attention to this thing as it approaches and send *EACH *of your lists....:thumb02:
> 
> get ready for a great season!!!





FiReMaN11d7 said:


> Okay so should we wait for the draft order to send our picks?


 
.....:thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Got ma list... I think...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Got ma list... I think...


I am making one. But I keep changing as well.

I will have it in tonight!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Just relax everyone- the sign-up part will end tomorrow, then the draft order will be posted by Saturday afternoon(CST time) and then the draft will begin Monday morning. :thumbsup:


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Walker said:


> Just relax everyone- the sign-up part will end tomorrow, then the draft order will be posted by Saturday afternoon(CST time) and then the draft will begin Monday morning. :thumbsup:


AWESOME!

Is this UFC fighters only? Or any MMA fighter in an elite organization?


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

My list is 25 so far in case others get the top few fighters I'm gunning to get. You guys who played this before, would you recommend adding more than 25 guys?



Stokes said:


> AWESOME!
> 
> Is this UFC fighters only? Or any MMA fighter in an elite organization?



I was under the impression it's MMA across the board. I added fighters from several organizations.


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

MagiK11 said:


> My list is 25 so far in case others get the top few fighters I'm gunning to get. You guys who played this before, would you recommend adding more than 25 guys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coldcall said u should make like 50 since thers like 22 guys signed up
:thumb02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

22 X's 4 fighters.....totall 88 picks overall.....:thumbsup:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

SUR1109 said:


> coldcall said u should make like 50 since thers like 22 guys signed up
> :thumb02:


Good to know, guess I should have read the whole thread. But thanks and + rep 4 you!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> Good to know, guess I should have read the whole thread. But thanks and + rep 4 you!


 
No worries bro.....Guys in general if you have concerns or issues please Pm or just post on the thread as others may have the same questions......i will do my best to be right there at ALL times to help and Dude is on point as well, Walker is thee brains so dont flood him with random questions as he is at a super busy time at work, but this IS DEF gonna ROCK and we will ensure it runs smooth....:thumb02:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Can someone link me to the rules, and how the scoring works and stuff? And also, is this just UFC events? Or WEC too? Strikeforce? Dream? etc.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Can someone link me to the rules, and how the scoring works and stuff? And also, is this just UFC events? Or WEC too? Strikeforce? Dream? etc.


 
1ST page of thread....:thumbsup:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Just made my list, and I opted to leave Rob Emerson out of the top portions of my list...screw it I'll leave him out all together knowing one of you will snatch his ass up right under me.

But my list is PM'ed and I am that much closer to winning, *MY* million credits, only to go all in on vbookie and lose them all :thumb02:

Best of luck to all!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> Just made my list, and I opted to leave Rob Emerson out of the top portions of my list...screw it I'll leave him out all together knowing one of you will snatch his ass up right under me.
> 
> But my list is PM'ed and I am that much closer to winning, *MY* million credits, only to go all in on vbookie and lose them all :thumb02:
> 
> Best of luck to all!


 

I dont think your gonna hear alot about St. Leg Kicker, he was actually flown to Russia to help Fedor clean up some of his techniques.....last I heard...he workin at the Red Devil Gym....


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

How many picks to we get?


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Intermission said:


> How many picks to we get?


I think we get 4 picks each but pick a lot more than 4 because you're first 4 picks will probably be taken by other people.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Got my picks in 

Can I have my million now?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Got my picks in
> 
> Can I have my million now?


I am getting my list together now. 

And I feel bad that I have to ruin your hopes of winning that million! 

This is going to be fun!!!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Ok, I'm too lazy to read through all these pages to find my answer... And I'm an a**hole .

So, do we have to send you a list of our potential picks? I plan on paying attention to the draft so I don't see why it would matter to me. 

Can't I just make my picks as my turn comes up?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, the people who are online can make their picks Monday (it starts at 9 am eastern), the lists are necessary for people who can't be around cause of work/school/whatever, and sending them is optional to anybody who wants to speed things up.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Yeah, the people who are online can make their picks Monday (it starts at 9 am eastern), the lists are necessary for people who can't be around cause of work/school/whatever, and sending them is optional to anybody who wants to speed things up.


I have work all week, so I will send in my picks just in case. But it is very slow at work because a lot of people have left for christmas, so I will be very active with the draft and will more than likely get all my picks in on time! :thumbsup:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> Ok, I'm too lazy to read through all these pages to find my answer... And I'm an a**hole .
> 
> So, do we have to send you a list of our potential picks? I plan on paying attention to the draft so I don't see why it would matter to me.
> 
> Can't I just make my picks as my turn comes up?





dudeabides said:


> Yeah, the people who are online can make their picks Monday (it starts at 9 am eastern), the lists are necessary for people who can't be around cause of work/school/whatever, and sending them is optional to anybody who wants to speed things up.


 

*EVERYONE* submit a list...not like this second I mean in general...*THIS DRAFT IS 132 HRS LONG*.....or potentially could be, thats why *NOBODY* will be on the whole time...

You dont have to submit a list but with 22 players x's 6 hrs between picks....the time could drag, myself and the dudeabies are gonna be busy!!!

Thats fine we want to make this rock, but I highly recommend sending a list, most lists I have recieved have varied from like 45 to 80 fighters...the reality is the time between picks allows for time zones and people to think who is gone and who is left to pick smart....*THE LIST* ensures you dont get left with an *AUTO* selection cuz you are not online and dont submit a list then dont draft your pick within the 6 HRS......it will be selected automatically......

*Bottom line* take two secs and put a list together i dont want to have to randomly have the randomizer pick for you......:thumbsup:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

****Sign-up is over***


The draft order will be posted here tomorrow by 3 PM CST


Good luck everyone! :thumbsup:
*​


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Awesome, see you 21 guys on draft day :thumbsup:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Good Luck Guys and get those lists in.....:thumb02:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm going to tyr and be on live, which is why I'm not turning a list in.

And if you guys wanna put me first on the draft list, I won't complain. -_-


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

MagiK11 said:


> Good to know, guess I should have read the whole thread. But thanks and + rep 4 you!


yw and thx:thumb02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> I'm going to tyr and be on live, which is why I'm not turning a list in.
> 
> And if you guys wanna put me first on the draft list, I won't complain. -_-


 
Your pick number will be auto selected at randonm, just heed the advice if you are not here within the 6 hr widow to make your pick it will be made for you, regardless.........thats why I suggested the list but to each his own....

i wouldnt want someone just picking a random fighter for me because that would make me lose intrest if the fighter sucked....then the league suffers....


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey cold call, I submitted a list but can you please only use the list if I am NOT on during the live part of it


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Are we picking fighters today?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Stokes said:


> Are we picking fighters today?


I believe they said it starts Monday 9am EST


----------



## JACro (Aug 12, 2009)

I will most likely be on also. so DONT use my list unless I don't make the deadline.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

OK- everyone the draft order has been set. I randomly gave all participants a number from 1-22 and then had dudeabides submit a random order of numbers also between 1-22 and used both those lists to match numbers to create the draft order. So here is your draft order for this season:

*Draft Order:

**1- TraMaI
2- Toxic
3- Spoken812
4- wukkadb
5- TheGrizzlyBear
6- Walker
7- HitOrGetHit
8- N1™
9- dudeabides
10- FiReMaN11d7
11- SUR1109
12- MagiK11
13- KryOnicle
14- JACro
15- xeberus
16- Intermission
17- D.P.
18- Evil Ira
19- Davisty69
20- coldcall420
21- Toxie
22- Stokes

*
The draft order will work like the NFL draft where it goes #1 through #21 and then repeats the same order for each round. There will be 4 rounds of the draft. Please submit draft lists so if you are unable to draft live we can keep the draft running in a reasonable amount of time. If you want to live draft, that's fine, just post your intention to do so in the draft thread and then post your pick as quickly as possible. If you are timed out of your pick then a random fighter will selected for you and placed on your team. The draft will begin this *Monday(the 21st) @ 9 AM EST*. 

Any questions- just fire away but please are draft lists submitted or keep a very close eye on the draft thread and the picks being made so when your turn comes up you can make your selection as quickly as possible.

Alright everyone- good luck to all and I hope everyone has a great season! :thumbsup:




I've got $5 that says Toxic will select Patrick Cote with the 2nd pick. :thumb02:


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

I Am Super Pissed. I Got Last!?!?!?! Wtf!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Stokes said:


> I Am Super Pissed. I Got Last!?!?!?! Wtf!


Yeah man-it sucks as someone always has to get that slot. 

*QUICK NOTE: *

Since dudeabides and CC will be mainly running the draft please submit your lists to both of them so either one of them can jump in and auto-pick for you. Muchas gracias! :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I thought that the NFL went 1-20 (or whatever number) and then reversed the 2nd round. So it went:

Round one: 1-20
Round two: 20-1
Round three: 1-20

etc...

But maybe I am just thinking of fantasy sports! I dunno haha.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Walker said:


> I've got $5 that says Toxic will select Patrick Cote with the 2nd pick. :thumb02:


And I've a feeling who goes with #3, darn it... who did Spoken tell me not to pick again, was it Rampage? :confused02:


----------



## JACro (Aug 12, 2009)

14 not bad lyoto will be taken by then though.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> And I've a feeling who goes with #3, darn it... who did Spoken tell me not to pick again, was it Rampage? :confused02:


Rashad


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

If I dont at least get one of my favorite fighters this is gonna be so dumb, I dont wanna have to root for fighters I dont like! I'm gonna go throw a temper tantrum now!!! AAGHAGHAHGHAGH


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Stokes said:


> If I dont at least get one of my favorite fighters this is gonna be so dumb, I dont wanna have to root for fighters I dont like! I'm gonna go throw a temper tantrum now!!! AAGHAGHAHGHAGH


Well then fights are win wins! Either you are happy because the fighter you like wins, or you are happy because you gained points in the game! :thumbsup:


----------



## JACro (Aug 12, 2009)

I wish we were drafting now! I am excited :thumb02:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

****UPDATE****​

Ooopsy- I just checked the draft thread from last season- thought we did it the NFL way but we'll switch it to the fantasy style format with the alternating order each round.

So it will go:
Round 1: #1-22
Round 2: #22-1
Round 3: #1-22
Round 4: #22-1


So it will look like this:

*Round 1:*
*1- TraMaI
2- Toxic
3- Spoken812
4- wukkadb
5- TheGrizzlyBear
6- Walker
7- HitOrGetHit
8- N1™
9- dudeabides
10- FiReMaN11d7
11- SUR1109
12- MagiK11
13- KryOnicle
14- JACro
15- xeberus
16- Intermission
17- D.P.
18- Evil Ira
19- Davisty69
20- coldcall420
21- Toxie
22- Stokes

**Round 2:*
*23- Stokes
24- Toxie
25- coldcall420
26- DAvisty69
27- Evil Ira
28- D.P.
29- Intermission
30- Xerebus
31- JACro
32- KryOnicle
33- MagiK11
34- SUR1109
35- FiReMaN11d7
36- dudeabides
37- N1™
38- HitOrGetHit
39- Walker
40- TheGrizzlyBear
41- wukkadb
42- Spoken812
43: Toxic
44: TraMaI

Round 3:
**45- TraMaI
46- Toxic
47- Spoken812
48- wukkadb
49- TheGrizzlyBear
50- Walker
51- HitOrGetHit
52- N1™
53- dudeabides
54- FiReMaN11d7
55- SUR1109
56- MagiK11
57- KryOnicle
58- JACro
59- xeberus
60- Intermission
61- D.P.
62- Evil Ira
63- Davisty69
64- coldcall420
65- Toxie
66- Stokes*

*Round 4: *
*67- Stokes
68- Toxie
69- coldcall420
70- DAvisty69
71- Evil Ira
72- D.P.
73- Intermission
74- Xerebus
75- JACro
76- KryOnicle
77- MagiK11
78- SUR1109
79- FiReMaN11d7
80- dudeabides
81- N1™
82- HitOrGetHit
83- Walker
84- TheGrizzlyBear
85- wukkadb
86- Spoken812
87: Toxic
88: TraMaI*


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

Walker said:


> ****UPDATE****​
> 
> Ooopsy- I just checked the draft thread from last season- thought we did it the NFL way but we'll switch it to the fantasy style format with the alternating order each round.
> 
> ...


guess i should be happy im in the middle then:thumb02:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow. Well this is stupid ! 

lol just kidding but I am unhappy with 16th pick. Goodbye good fighters


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

JACro said:


> 14 not bad lyoto will be taken by then though.


 

Dam you....I'm 15th....I though there might be a chance he was still there, but this post lets me now otherwise.....'

*Intermission* it works out the same in the end.....your gonna get at least 3 good fighters....as will everyone else....


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Intermission said:


> Wow. Well this is stupid !
> 
> lol just kidding but I am unhappy with 16th pick. Goodbye good fighters


I cried for at least an hour when I found out I had the 22nd pick, but then I saw I will have the 1st pick in the 2nd round! Karma! Yay for karma...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Stokes said:


> I cried for at least an hour when I found out I had the 22nd pick, but then I saw I will have the 1st pick in the 2nd round! Karma! Yay for karma...


Dang if I would have known it would benefit you I wouldn't have pointed out this draft order! 

Just kiddin man!


----------



## JACro (Aug 12, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Dam you....I'm 15th....I though there might be a chance he was still there, but this post lets me now otherwise.....'
> 
> *Intermission* it works out the same in the end.....your gonna get at least 3 good fighters....as will everyone else....


Hmm Lyoto is my favorite fighter but I would feel bad to take him when I know he is yor favorite too.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

JACro said:


> Hmm Lyoto is my favorite fighter but I would feel bad to take him when I know he is yor favorite too.


 
It's my plasure that there are others that love Machida....I wouldnt mind really, you pick who you want, this isnt my game....ITS ALL OF OURS!!!:thumb02:


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

JACro said:


> Hmm Lyoto is my favorite fighter but I would feel bad to take him when I know he is yor favorite too.





coldcall420 said:


> It's my plasure that there are others that love Machida....I wouldnt mind really, you pick who you want, this isnt my game....ITS ALL OF OURS!!!:thumb02:


You guys are both ****'s.

WAR SHOGUN! :thumb02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Stokes said:


> You guys are both ****'s.
> 
> WAR SHOGUN! :thumb02:


Stokes....you know what we have is way too special for anyone else to even come close too....:confused05:


Keep it up and I'll tell everyone the truth about you being a closet Machida fan....


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Stokes....you know what we have is way too special for anyone else to even come close too....:confused05:
> 
> 
> Keep it up and I'll tell everyone the truth about you being a closet Machida fan....


Shhhhhhh be quiet! You swore you wouldnt! haha :laugh:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

ray02: Please let the Crippler or the Saint still be available at number 9, please let it be... ray01:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Omfg I Get First Pick :d:d:d:d


EDIT: Is this all UFC or all of MMA? because that's a huge pool with all of MMA 


EDIT Where are we doing the draft? Someone should set up a shoutbox and put that shit in here or something eh?

Also, I'm going to give someone my phone number to text me in case I forget...who wants it?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Walker said:


> Just a head's up for everyone drafting- you can draft fighters from these orgs: *UFC, WEC, Strikeforce, DREAM, Bellator and Sengoku*. Sorry no K-1 fighters since it messes up the scoring system.
> 
> And in the case of fighters like Alistair Overeem- he will only gain points from MMA events and not K-1.



TraMaI- here's the orgs that can be drafted from. :thumbsup:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Jesus that's a huge pool... give me a minute and I'll get a complete roster and post it here... I have so much time on my hands:\


----------



## JACro (Aug 12, 2009)

Stokes said:


> Shhhhhhh be quiet! You swore you wouldnt! haha :laugh:


:laugh: you guys are hilarious.

If Lyoto is taken I think I will chose Thiago Alves or Frank Mir

My dream team =

Lyoto Machida, George St. Pierre, Thiago Alves, Frank Mir


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

JACro said:


> :laugh: you guys are hilarious.
> 
> If Lyoto is taken I think I will chose Thiago Alves or Frank Mir
> 
> ...


 
Wow, throwin dream rosters out there for everyone to see......:thumbsup:


----------



## JACro (Aug 12, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Wow, throwin dream rosters out there for everyone to see......:thumbsup:


Well there is no hope whatsoever to get it so I might aswell throw it out there.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

CLICK FOR ROSTERS!
*UFC Full Roster*



*HEAVY WEIGHT*

First Name
Last Name

Mostapha 
Al Turk 

Houston 
Alexander 

Pat 
Barry 

Paul 
Buentello 

Shane 
Carwin 

Mike 
Ciesnolevicz 

Mirko 
Cro Cop 

Junior 
Dos Santos 

Todd 
Duffee 

Zane 
Frazier 

Gabriel 
Gonzaga 

Gerard 
Gordeau 

Chase 
Gormley 

Rolles 
Gracie 

Tim 
Hague 

Antoni 
Hardonk 

Heath 
Herring 

Cheick 
Kongo 

Brock 
Lesnar 

Frank 
Mir 

Antonio Rodrigo 
Nogueira 

Ben 
Rothwell 

Mike 
Russow 

Patrick 
Smith 

Stefan 
Struve 

Chris 
Tuchscherer 

Cain 
Velasquez 

Gilbert 
Yvel 

*LIGHT HEAVY WEIGHT*
Razak 
Al-Hassan 

Ryan 
Bader 

Vitor 
Belfort 

Stephan 
Bonnar 

Jason 
Brilz 

Luiz 
Cane 

Steve 
Cantwell 

Mark 
Coleman 

Randy 
Couture 

Jason 
DeLucia 

Rashad 
Evans 

Rich 
Franklin 

Forrest 
Griffin 

Alexander 
Gustafsson 

Matt 
Hamill 

Jared 
Hamman 

James 
Irvin 

Quinton 
Jackson 

Keith 
Jardine 

Art 
Jimmerson 

Jon 
Jones 

Kyle 
Kingsbury 

James 
Lee 

Chuck 
Liddell 

Lyoto 
Machida 

Eliot 
Marshall 

Vladimir 
Matyushenko 

Guy 
Mezger 

Antonio Rogerio 
Nogueira 

Tito 
Ortiz 

Igor 
Pokrajac 

Mauricio 
Rua 

Eric 
Schafer 

Alex 
Schoenauer 

Wanderlei 
Silva 

Anderson 
Silva 

Thiago 
Silva 

Krzysztof 
Soszynski 

Brian 
Stann 

Brandon 
Vera 

Rodney 
Wallace 

*MIDDLE WEIGHT*
First Name
Last Name

Yoshihiro 
Akiyama 

Ricardo 
Almeida 

Alan 
Belcher 

Michael 
Bisping 

Nick 
Catone 

Patrick 
Cote 

Tim 
Credeur 

CB 
Dollaway 

Tomasz 
Drwal 

Wilson 
Gouveia 

Kendall 
Grove 

Gerald 
Harris 

Ed 
Herman 

Matt 
Horwich 

Trent 
Jenkins 

Ryan 
Jensen 

Rob 
Kimmons 

Tom 
Lawlor 

Chris 
Leben 

Lucio 
Linhares 

Demian 
Maia 

Nate 
Marquardt 

Mike 
Massenzio 

Drew 
McFedries 

Tim 
McKenzie 

Pat 
Miletich 

Dan 
Miller 

Mark 
Munoz 

Yushin 
Okami 

Nissen 
Osterneck 

Rousimar 
Palhares 

Nate 
Quarry 

Goran 
Reljic 

Jorge 
Rivera 

Alessio 
Sakara 

Jay 
Silva 

Aaron 
Simpson 

Chael 
Sonnen 

Steve 
Steinbeiss 

Joe 
Vedepo 


*WELTERWEIGHT*

First Name
Last Name

Thiago 
Alves 

Phil 
Baroni 

Brad 
Blackburn 

Matt 
Brown 

Kevin 
Burns 

Carlos 
Condit 

Paul 
Daley 

Marcus 
Davis 

Jake 
Ellenberger 

Jon 
Fitch 

Brian 
Foster 

Ricardo 
Funch 

Edgar 
Garcia 

Jonathan 
Goulet 

TJ 
Grant 

Mike 
Guymon 

Dennis 
Hallman 

Dan 
Hardy 

John 
Hathaway 

Dustin 
Hazelett 

Johny 
Hendricks 

John 
Howard 

Matt 
Hughes 

Anthony 
Johnson 

DaMarques 
Johnson 

Martin 
Kampmann 

Dong Hyun 
Kim 

Josh 
Koscheck 

Jesse 
Lennox 

Frank 
Lester 

Chris 
Lytle 

Rory 
MacDonald 

Rory 
Markham 

Nick 
Osipczak 

Mike 
Pierce 

Mike 
Pyle 

Matthew 
Riddle 

Amir 
Sadollah 

Jesse 
Sanders 

Ben 
Saunders 

Matt 
Serra 

Peter 
Sobotta 

Georges 
St-Pierre 

Rick 
Story 

Mike 
Swick 

Paul 
Taylor 

Paulo 
Thiago 

Frank 
Trigg 

Jacob 
Volkmann 

James 
Wilks 


*LIGHTWEIGHT*

First Name
Last Name

David 
Baron 

Mark 
Bocek 

Kyle 
Bradley 

Joe 
Brammer 

Justin 
Buchholz 

Fabricio 
Camoes 

Mac 
Danzig 

Nate 
Diaz 

Cameron 
Dollar 

Rafael 
Dos Anjos 

Evan 
Dunham 

Frank 
Edgar 

Rob 
Emerson 

Efrain 
Escudero 

Terry 
Etim 

Spencer 
Fisher 

Kenny 
Florian 

Tyson 
Griffin 

Shannon 
Gugerty 

Clay 
Guida 

Melvin 
Guillard 

John 
Gunderson 

Corey 
Hill 

Alex 
Karalexis 

Paul 
Kelly 

Joe 
Lauzon 

Dan 
Lauzon 

Nik 
Lentz 

Jess 
Liaudin 

Steve 
Lopez 

Gray 
Maynard 

Cole 
Miller 

Jim 
Miller 

Josh 
Neer 

Shane 
Nelson 

Phillipe 
Nover 

Rafaello 
Oliveira 

Ross 
Pearson 

Kurt 
Pellegrino 

BJ 
Penn 

Aaron 
Riley 

Diego 
Sanchez 

Sean 
Sherk 

Dennis 
Siver 

George 
Sotiropoulos 

Jeremy 
Stephens 

Joe 
Stevenson 

Sam 
Stout 

Thiago 
Tavares 

Gleison 
Tibau 



*WEC Full Roster*



*LightWeight*

First Name
Last Name

Mike 
Campbell 

Phil 
Cardella 

Danny 
Castillo 

Donald 
Cerrone 

Muhsin 
Corbbrey 

Richard 
Crunkilton Jr. 

Karen 
Darabedyan 

Sergio 
Gomez 

Ben 
Henderson 

Marcus 
Hicks 

Chris 
Horodecki 

Dave 
Jansen 

Alex 
Karalexis 

Will 
Kerr 

James 
Krause 

Ricardo 
Lamas 

Greg 
McIntyre 

Zack 
Micklewright 

Anthony 
Njokuani 

Bart 
Palaszewski 

Anthony 
Pettis 

Ed 
Ratcliff 

Shane 
Roller 

Kamal 
Shalorus 

Jamie 
Varner 


*FEATHERWEIGHT*
First Name
Last Name

Jose 
Aldo 

Raphael 
Assuncao 

Mike 
Brown 

Courtney 
Buck 

LC 
Davis 

Rafael 
Dias 

Cole 
Escovedo 

Urijah 
Faber 

Wagnney 
Fabiano 

John 
Franchi 

Manny 
Gamburyan 

Leonard 
Garcia 

Josh 
Grispi 

Mark 
Hominick 

Yves 
Jabouin 

Erik 
Koch 

Jameel 
Massouh 

Diego 
Nunes 

Fredson 
Paixao 

Cole 
Province 

Jens 
Pulver 

Mackens 
Semerzier 

Cub 
Swanson 

Hiroyuki 
Takaya 

Deividas 
Taurosevicius 

Tyler 
Toner 

Javier 
Vazquez 

Brandon 
Visher 


*BANTAMWEIGHT*
First Name
Last Name

Antonio 
Banuelos 

Chase 
Beebe 

Joseph 
Benavidez 

Brian 
Bowles 

Will 
Campuzano 

Dominick 
Cruz 

Jeff 
Curran 

Kyle 
Dietz 

Seth 
Dikun 

Marcos 
Galvao 

Chad 
George 

Frank 
Gomez 

John 
Hosman 

Scott 
Jorgensen 

Ivan 
Lopez 

Yoshiro 
Maeda 

Danny 
Martinez 

Ian 
McCall 

Takeya 
Mizugaki 

Kenji 
Osawa 

Damacio 
Page 

Rolando 
Perez 

Brad 
Pickett 

Rafael 
Rebello 

Will 
Ribeiro 

David 
Smith 

Akitoshi 
Tamura 

Manny 
Tapia 

Noah 
Thomas 

Miguel Angel 
Torres 

Charlie 
Valencia 

Coty 
Wheeler 

Eddie 
Wineland 

Rani 
Yahya 



*DREAM Full Roster*
**some fighters may be repeated as there is no official roster on the site, so I have to go by events!**



Ikuhisa Minowa

Hayato Sakurai

Joachim Hansen

Luiz Firmino

Katsuhiko Nagata

Mitsuhiro Ishida

Mirko Filipovic

Eddie Alvarez

Tatsuya Kawajiri

Gesias Cavalcante

Kwan Bum Lee

Hidetaka Monma

Kotetsu Boku

Kazuyuki Miyata

Artur Oumakhanov

Bu Kyung Jung

Tatsuya Mizuno

Andre Amado

Kultar Gill

Shinya Aoki

Taiei Kin

Dong Sik Yoon

Zelg Galesic

Ronaldo Souza

Kiyoshi Tamura

Gegard Mousasi

Kazushi Sakuraba

Ikuhisa Minowa

Shungo Oyama

Magomed Sultanakhmedov

Ian Murphy

Masakatsu Funaki

Denis Kang

Andrews Nakahara

Takeshi Yamazaki

Jason Miller

Melvin Manhoef

Daisuke Nakamura

Nick Diaz

Tatsuya Kawajiri

Eddie Alvarez

Caol Uno

Shoji Maruyama

Katsuyori Shibata

Dae Won Kim

Bu Kyung Jung

Katsuya Inoue

Luiz Firmino

Joachim Hansen

Mitsuhiro Ishida

Alistair Overeem

Ralek Gracie

Hideo Tokoro

Gegard Mousasi

Zelg Galesic

Ronaldo Souza

Melvin Manhoef

Katsuhiko Nagata

Tae Hyun Lee

Alavutdin Gadjiev

Darren Uyenoyama

Dong Sik Yoon

Taiei Kin

Jason Miller

Kazushi Sakuraba

Daisuke Nakamura

Eddie Alvarez

Joachim Hansen

Joseph Benavidez

Kuniyoshi Hironaka

Hideo Tokoro

Yoshihiro Akiyama

Alistair Overeem

Andy Ologun

Tatsuya Kawajiri

Kultar Gill

Junya Kudo

Motoki Miyazawa

Takeshi Yamazaki

Katsuyori Shibata

Mark Hunt

Andrews Nakahara

Keita Nakamura

Sergei Kharitonov

Atsushi Yamamoto

Masakatsu Funaki

Hayato Sakurai

Yoshihiro Akiyama

Dong Sik Yoon

Zelg Galesic

Adriano Martins

Jimmy Ambriz

Hideo Tokoro

Ikuhisa Minowa

Kuniyoshi Hironaka

Masanori Tonooka

Todd Moore

Tomoya Miyashita

Kuniyoshi Hironaka

Yoshiro Maeda

Dong Sik Yoon

Katsuyori Shibata

Kazushi Sakuraba

Marius Zaromskis

Keisuke Fujiwara

Won Sik Park

Chase Beebe

Tarec Saffiedine

Tokimitsu Ishizawa

Myeon Ho Bae

Katsunori Kikuno

James Thompson




More Rosters!
*Strikeforce Full Roster*




*Heavy Weight*

Alistair Overeem

Daniel Corimer

Fedor Emilianenko

Mike Kyle

Brett Rogers

Antonio Silva

Herschel Walkers (lolz)

Fabricio Werdum

*LIGHT HEAVY WEIGHT*

Gegard Mousasi

RAFAEL CAVALCANTE

MUHAMMED "King Mo" LAWAL

Scott Lighty

Kevin Randleman

Renato Sobral

RAMEAU THIERRY SOKOUDJOU

Mike Whitehead

*MIDDLEWEIGHT*

Jake Shields

Nick Diaz

Tim Kennedy

Robbie Lawler

Matt Lindland

Cung Le

Jason Miller

Benji Radach

Luke Rockhold

Evangalista Santos

Frank Shamrock

Scott Smith

Ronaldo Souza

*WELTERWEIGHT*

Andre Galavo

Jay Heiron

Joe Riggs

Tyron Woodley

MARIUS ZAROMSKIS

*LIGHTWEIGHT*

Josh Thompson

Gilbert Melendez

Lyle Beerbohm

Billy Evangelista

Jorge Gurgel

MITSUHIRO ISHIDA

VITOR RIBEIRO


*WOMEN* not sure if you can draft them but they're on the page anyway >_>

Cristiane Santos

Gina Carano

Marloes Coenen

Kim Couture

Sarah Kaufman

Miesha Tate

Kerry Vera




*Sengoku Partial Roster*



Antonio Silva

Blagoi Ivanov

Mu Bae Choi

Kazuyuki Fujita

Travis Wiuff

Paweł Nastula

Muhammed Lawal

Kevin Randleman

Yoshihiro Nakao 

Evangelista Santos

Sanae Kikuta 

Hidehiko Yoshida

Kazuo Misaki

Maximo Blanco

Nick Thompson

Makoto Takimoto

Satoru Kitaoka

Antonio Braga Neto

Logan Clark

Takanori Gomi

Eiji Mitsuoka

Seung Hwan Bang 

Hatsu Hioki 

Chan Sung Jung


*Bellator Full Roster*

**Fighters will possibly be repeated because the site does not have a "roster" so I have to take it from events**



Gary Padilla

Moyses Gabin

James Brasco

Lorenzo Borgomeo

Jonathan Brookins

Toby Imada

Joe Soto

Estevan Payan

Yahir Reyes

Eddie Alvarez

Jorge Masvidal

Daniel Sarafian

Chris Decaro

Kevin Abrante

Daniel Morales

Stephen Ledbetter

Alonzo Martinez

Ben Greer

Luis Palomino

Nick Gonzalez

Greg Loughran

Nick Agallar


Jimmie Rivera

Matt Makowski

Jesse Juarez

Omar de la Cruz

Eric Reynolds

Jorge Ortiz

Lyman Good

Wilson Reis

Josh LaBerge

Willie Gates

Aaron Tregear

Mikey Gomez

Victor Meza

Thomas Schulte

Aaron Romero

Hector Urbina

Henry Martinez

Chris Simmons


Bill Albrecht

Johnny Eduardo

Marcelo Alfaya

Tyler East

Yosmany Cabezas

Hector Lombard

Rudy Lindsey

Jason Norwood

James Damien Stelly

Dave Menne

Jared Hess


Mike Messina

Donald Sanchez

Joey Gorczynski

Amedeo Viola

Edwin Aguilar

Virgil Lozano

Wayne Cole

Jon Kirk

Alex Andrade

Norman Paraisy

Daniel Tabera

Waylon Lowe

Justin Edwards

Jessica Pene

Matt Jaggers

Dan Evensen

Joey Beltran

Dave Herman

Toby Imada

Eddie Alvarez

Frank Carabello

John Troyer

Tammie Schneider

Peter Dominguez

Raoul Romero

Sherman Pendergarst

Josh Barnes

Jorge Masvidal

Eric Reynolds

Hector Urbina

Jose Santibanez

Roberto Vargas

Robert McDaniel

Luis Palomino

Yahir Reyes

Joe Soto


Ira Boyd

Dustin Phillips

Daniel Pineda

William Chris Spicer

Nick Gonzalez

Estevan Payan

Wilson Reis

Anthony Lapsley

Jacob Volkmann

Kerry Vera

Jesse Juarez

Alonzo Martinez

Eddie Sanchez

Troy Gerhart

Lyman Good

Omar de la Cruz

Ryan Williams

Kevin Knabjian

Leslie Smith

Deray Davis

Victor Meza

Jay White

Lorenzo Borgomeo

Jorge Ortiz

Dave Menne

Chas Skelly

Chad Leondhardt

Shawn Jordan

Alex Andrade

Shad Lierley

Nick Ring

Hector Lombard

Jared Hess

Mike Braswell

Dan Keenan

Jayme Mckinney

Christian Fulgium

Nathan Murdock

Isidro Gonzalez

James Damien Stelly

Yosmany Cabezas

Nick Moghaddam

Jesse Juarez

Travis Browne

Israel Giron

Diego Garijo

Bryan Baker

Wilson Reis

Joe Soto

Lamar Jiles

Mikey Gomez

Mychal Clark

Phillip Brown

Saad Awad

Matt Horwich

Roberto Vargas

Yahir Reyes

Dave Branch

Jimmie Rivera

Uriah Hall

Nick Pace

Vagner Rocha

Justin Torrey

Jake Ellenberger

Lyman Good

Dennis Olsen

Nick Garcia

Edwin Aguilar

Collin Tebo

Igor Gracie

Matt Makowski

Marcelo Alfaya

Omar de la Cruz

Stephanie Guimaraes

Luis Palomino

Rosi Sexton

Sergio Moraes

Jorge Masvidal

Fabio Mello

Hector Lombard

Eddie Alvarez

Yvonne Reis

Troy Gerhart

Valerie Coolbaugh

Josh Martin

Eric Reynolds

Sami Aziz

Jared Hess

Toby Imada


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey noob tramai, you should put spoiler tags around your post so everyone doesn't have to scroll through that shit :thumb02:

Also, 4th pick is pretty good. I think Toxic is a cheater and put himself at #2 though, he figured it'd be too obvious if he was #1, so he just gave himself the #2 spot... I'm on to you, bud.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Hey noob tramai, you should put spoiler tags around your post so everyone doesn't have to scroll through that shit :thumb02:
> 
> Also, 4th pick is pretty good. I think Toxic is a cheater and put himself at #2 though, he figured it'd be too obvious if he was #1, so he just gave himself the #2 spot... I'm on to you, bud.


Meh- Toxic wasn't even involved with the draft slotting but when he drafts Patrick Cote it will work itself out. :thumb02:

Besides I almost moved you out of the #4 slot out of spite. :tongue01:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Hey noob tramai, you should put spoiler tags around your post so everyone doesn't have to scroll through that shit :thumb02:
> 
> Also, 4th pick is pretty good. I think Toxic is a cheater and put himself at #2 though, he figured it'd be too obvious if he was #1, so he just gave himself the #2 spot... I'm on to you, bud.


Good Idea >_>


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

That sucks, I'm in the middle of the heap every round...well at least I'm never the last guy to pick!


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Walker said:


> Meh- Toxic wasn't even involved with the draft slotting but when he drafts Patrick Cote it will work itself out. :thumb02:


LOL, that's funny.



> Besides I almost moved you out of the #4 slot out of spite. :tongue01:


You're lucky you didn't. Your life might be in jeapoardy otherwise. :confused05:



> Good Idea >_>


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Rosters are done... talent pool is friggin HUGE.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Hey noob tramai, you should put spoiler tags around your post so everyone doesn't have to scroll through that shit :thumb02:
> 
> Also, 4th pick is pretty good. I think Toxic is a cheater and put himself at #2 though, he figured it'd be too obvious if he was #1, so he just gave himself the #2 spot... I'm on to you, bud.


Its karma, finally, I have been in the last I think 3 seasons and have been at the very bottom all 3 times, I really was beginging to think it was a conspiaracy, that said my first pick is BJ unless Trai takes him in which case I will take GSP.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I didn't realize the draft was starting so early, so I went ahead and sent in a list. I didn't get to really pick it that strategically, so hopefully I get some good picks. I'm sorta nervous. 

It's nice being #4 and knowing that I'll get at least one champ on my team... prolly not Bj GSP or Silva though.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not too confident right now. Unfortunately, I'll be working during the draft and will probably not get good picks.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Yeah, I'm not too confident right now. Unfortunately, I'll be working during the draft and will probably not get good picks.


My strategy was to pick fighters I don't think others will pick, and also pick some up and comers who won't be getting a title shot anytime soon, but won't probably lose in 2010. Hopefully it works out for me


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Got everyone who PM'd lists.....Dont worry you guys I'm 15th...Geesh!!! Lets you know it ain't rigged thats or sure. 

I'm sure you guys will gets good picks Myself and the Dude will be on point and remember there are 6 hrs between picks so check the thread you may be able to make you own selections everyone will have 6 hrs.....:thumb02:

_*Good Luck Guys!!!!*_


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm having a toss up between BJ and Andy right now... Andy has what, three fights left? BJ will be around for a long time but he fights much less it seems... Other than that I think I have my other picks :\


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> I'm having a toss up between BJ and Andy right now... Andy has what, three fights left? BJ will be around for a long time but he fights much less it seems... Other than that I think I have my other picks :\


Oh stop you're gloating.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Man I am excited to get this going!!! :thumb02:


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Do we make our picks in here? How much time between everybody's picks? CC said 6 hours is that per round or per pick? Confused..


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I thought this was starting at 9...

I'm pretty sure you can make you're first pick if you got it Tra.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

There's a draft thread, see sig for link :thumbsup: , and yep 6 hours between picks.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> There's a draft thread, see sig for link :thumbsup: , and yep 6 hours.


I am really glad that there is a seperate draft thread. That way we don't haver to weed through conversation to find the fighters that were drafted.:thumbsup:


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

6 hours is entirely too long, it should have been 1. If you can't pick, thats what you make the list for...

This is gonna be the longest draft eva...lol


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Stokes said:


> 6 hours is entirely too long, it should have been 1. If you can't pick, thats what you make the list for...
> 
> This is gonna be the longest draft eva...lol


The 6 hours is to compensate for the time zone differences. If someone picked at 11:00 pm from the west coast and then it was my turn, it would be 2:00 am here. So if i wasn't online and I only had until 3, then I would get the pick from my list. But I would still like to pick for myself. It makes it fair for all parties concerned.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

to late to sign up? if not deal me in :/


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> to late to sign up? if not deal me in :/


It's too late 

We are already drafting right now. Sorry man.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It's too late
> 
> We are already drafting right now. Sorry man.


 
Actually guys Zero had asked me to put him in and i totally forgot...now because of this he was willing to stay out, but he was also willing to be last pick, so while it is closed make room at the table for Zero cuz thats my bad and we want to include all those who said they wanted it...

This was on me guys sorry for the mix up, this thing has been a project....:thumb02:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Can you guys PM me when I'm up please? Know I've got a bit of time since i'm half way down each round.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

When is the season supposed to start? The reason I ask is that one of my potential picks is depending upon when the season starts.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> When is the season supposed to start? The reason I ask is that one of my potential picks is depending upon when the season starts.


Since the draft was so quick, the competition starts this weekend with Fields Dynamite 2009 (The DREAM and Sengoku fighters count, not the K-1) and UFC 108. UFC is Saturday night of course, and if you want to watch the live show from Japan, it's early Thursday morning at 3 AM EST. That is still Wednesday night to me, but it's technically Thursday. And they replay it on Thursday night at 8 PM EST.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I am pleased to announce I have a fighter fighting at 108....WAR JDS.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I have Paul Daley, hopefully he does well


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

I am also pleased to announce that Sam Stout shall win at 108.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

C'mon Thiago Silva!!!


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm down if this is still a go?

Edit:NVM I see you drafted.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

But end of the year, new season :thumbsup:


----------



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

God..

Why did i miss out on this.

Is there anyway to get in on it?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It takes all of 2010, but you'd be welcome on the next sign up around the end of the year.


----------



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok mate, gonna have to watch closely for the signups.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm going to sign-up next year as well, luckily it's already September.


----------

